# خام البوزلانا



## بابكريحى (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اتمنى ان اجد وانا فى حوجة ضرورية للمواصفات القياسية لخام البوزلانا 
وهى كما معروف الطفل البركانى الذى يستخدم فى الاسمنت ..فارجو المساعدة باى معلومة متوفرة لاهمية الموضوع 
ولكم شكرى


----------



## aidsami (13 مارس 2012)

*سلام*

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/aa/Norme_EN-197-1-2000.pdf

http://www.inies.fr/

http://www.norme-standard.com/tag/pouzzolane/

http://sbeidco.enset-oran.dz/Papers/258_Paper.pdf


http://www.univ-chlef.dz/RevueNatec/art_01_07.pdf


http://www.pouzzolanesdesdomes.com/downloads/rapports-essai-complet-granulats-40-80.pdf


http://www.pouzzolanesdesdomes.com/downloads/


http://www.pouzzolanesdesdomes.com/informationstechniques/index.html


http://www.afnor.org/


بالتوفيق


----------

